# Squeaking Look Keos



## bstendig (Jul 10, 2007)

I know this topic has been discussed ad nauseum elsewhere but I decided to turn to Look experts for help after the other thread suggestions were one's I've tried or seemed unwise - e.g. dust your cleats with talcum powder. My Keos (c. 2006) squeak periodically; various lubes cure the squeaking only temporarily. The squeaking is particularly bad after I put new cleats on my shoes and occurs whether I use Look cleats or generic ones. The pedals are fine otherwise and I'd rather not have to buy new ones. Successful solutions will be much appreciated.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Repack the grease in the spindle/needle bearings. But don't over grease them or they won't spin freely.

Mine was doing the same thing and for the longest time I thought it was the BB or crank bolts or God knows what??? But then I swapped the pedals with my other bike and the noise suddenly appeared on the other bike. Turns out the pedals needed to be regreased. Issue cleared.


----------



## bstendig (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I appreciate it.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

just took advantage of the 'look pedal trade-in' to swap out my old 2002 classic LOOK pedals for KEO 2s. So far I'm loving the new pedals..so much lighter and THANK GOD the squeaking has ended (so far). I was going through the old cleats like candy corn


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

sorry double post


----------

